# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Profesores y regantes murcianos reivindican la interconexión de cuencas para evitar el déficit hídrico

## ben-amar

Esto es lo que quieren en el levante español con tanto recurso de insconstitucionalidad a las distintas leyes de agua, competencias de entes autonomicos, etc.
Vease los hilos al respecto en Legislacion


http://iagua.es/
11/29/11 a las 7:59
Profesores y regantes murcianos reivindican la* interconexión de cuencas para evitar el déficit hídrico 
*
(UM) Un libro en el que han participado varios profesores de la Universidad de Murcia defiende entre sus conclusiones la necesidad de reivindicar la interconexión entre cuencas y la gestión del agua por parte del Estado para resolver el déficit hídrico.

El estudio considera también conveniente continuar con la política de recuperación para el riego de aguas residuales, una vez tratadas y regeneradas y propone establecer un dominio informático donde figuren todas las comunidades de regantes asociados y realizar una cartografía homogénea y actualizada. 

La investigación señala asimismo que se deben consolidar y fomentar los trasvases del Tajo-Segura, Negratín-Almanzora y Júcar-Vinalopó, proyectos de interconexión de cuencas más inmediatas para poder transferir de otras partes del Tajo o de otros cursos fluviales.

Para los autores del libro, el trasvase Tajo-Segura tiene no sólo una dimensión regional, sino nacional, las infraestructuras son válidas y útiles tanto para las cuencas que reciben el agua como para las cedentes. 

El volumen se ocupa de la modernización de los regadíos y de la sostenibilidad social y económica, además de analizar la singularidad de los regadíos del aprovechamiento conjunto Tajo-Segura. 

Sus coordinadores son los profesores José María Gómez Espín y Elena Montaner, junto con el titulado superior José Antonio López. 

La obra ha sido publicada por la Universidad, la Fundación Séneca y el Sindicato Central de Regantes del acueducto Tajo-Segura. 



Estos aun no tienen suficiente agua, al parecer, y desean sacar de otros rios mas

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que todo el agua de España tiene que ir hacia estos regantes.

----------


## Chusa

Si no ay agua para regar los campos de golf y las macto urbanizaciones de la españa seca que estas infraestructuras no se hagan hay sino q se deberian d acer donde ay agua d sobra.

Así debe ser la frase: Si no *hay* agua para regar los campos de golf y las macro urbanizaciones de la *España* seca, que estas infraestructuras no se hagan *ahí*. Se *deberían* hacer donde *hay* agua de sobra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En vez de intentar reconvertir sus regadíos y desarrollo urbanístico, no hombre, eso no, quieren llevar más agua y de más sitios, cueste lo que cueste... ver para creer  :EEK!: 

Desde luego, esto daría para un programa especial entre Iker Jiménez y Eduard Punset, el cual se podría llamar "Redes Ocultas"  :Big Grin: 




> Profesores y regantes murcianos reivindican la* interconexión de cuencas para evitar el déficit hídrico 
> *
> 
> Un libro en el que han participado varios profesores de la Universidad de Murcia defiende entre sus conclusiones la necesidad de reivindicar la interconexión entre cuencas y la gestión del agua por parte del Estado para resolver el déficit hídrico.


¿No tendría nuestro antiguo compañero jasg555 alguna fuente?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> *Se toman varias decisiones*:
> -Se declara a toda España y Portugal *zona húmeda*, *excepto Murcia, la Comunidad valenciana y Almería.*
> -Se declara que Murcia tiene un déficit hídrico secular por los siglos de los siglos.
> -El que opine lo contrario será multado, y si es murciano, expulsado.
> 
> Se construyen los justos y necesarios trasvases, para equilibrar el déficit hídrico declarado más arriba:
> -*ATS*. Nada de 350 ni 400 Hm3 año, se rellenará el cauce del Tajo y desde Bolarque se llevará toda el agua por el trasvase.
> -*ATS 2*. Lo mismo, pero desde Valdecañas, para recoger las aguas del Alberche, Jarama y Guadarrama, que Murcia sabe reutilizarla muy bien.
> -*ATS 3*. Exáctamente igual pero para recoger el agua del Tietar y demás ríos en Alcántara, no se vaya a escapar nada.
> ...


Joer macho, lo clavastes de lleno.

*Jasg555 = NOSTRADAMUS*  :Big Grin: 




> La investigación señala asimismo que *“se deben consolidar y fomentar los trasvases del Tajo-Segura* [...], proyectos de interconexión de cuencas más inmediatas para poder transferir de otras partes del Tajo o de otros cursos fluviales”.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Ya mismo vemos pedir que hormigonen los desagües de fondo, los aliviaderos y la central de Bolarque, no sea que se escape agua por debajo de la presa.




> Para los autores del libro, “el trasvase Tajo-Segura tiene no sólo una dimensión regional, sino nacional, *las infraestructuras son válidas y útiles tanto para las cuencas que reciben el agua como para las cedentes*”.


Jajajajaja, muy buena  :Big Grin: 

Me encantaría de ver los Informes de Viabilidad de esas infraestructuras. Doy por hecho que *se habrán hecho acorde a lo previsto en el artículo 46.5 de la Ley de Aguas, ¿no?*, obviamente según lo contemplado en la Ley 11/2005 de 22 de Junio.

Me gustaría también saber si esas infraestructuras también son coherentes con la *Directiva 2000/60/CE (Directiva Marco del Agua)*. Obviamente no...




> El volumen se ocupa de la modernización de los regadíos y de la sostenibilidad social y económica, además de analizar la *singularidad de los regadíos del aprovechamiento conjunto Tajo-Segura.*


Desde luego que son singulares esos regadíos... vamos, todo un endemismo de Murcia.

----------


## Comizo

Je,je,je,je. No había visto el Plan Murciano del Agua de jasg555. Qué cachondo y visionario. Luego no lo parece allí con sus kois en plan zen sentado en su cenador mientras te cuenta cosas de los criadores y les hecha gusanos de seda y gambitas para que coman. Lo mismo esa paz le hace ver el futuro, ja,ja,ja.


Lo del documento ese me parece una vergüenza, más aún que los firmen profesores, que son gente preparada. A ese respecto, recuerdo un conocido profesor de una universidad que no diré cual, facultad de Ecología, al que empresas determinadas, generalmente con problemas de contaminación y con necesidad de dar una buena imagen, le encargaban trabajos en Doñana. Esos trabajos y estudios salían tan favorables a la empresa pagadora como grande era el cheque, todo dentro de unos límites.

 Sería bueno ver si existe algún estudio favorable a la interconexión de cuencas en el que no aparezca el nombre del SCRATS o cualquier institución intresada.

Me quedo con ésta frase del texto de Ben Amar:
---Para los autores del libro, el trasvase Tajo-Segura tiene no sólo una dimensión regional, sino nacional, las infraestructuras son válidas y útiles tanto para las cuencas que reciben el agua como para las cedentes. ---

 Esas infraestructuras son válidad y útiles para las que reciben el agua, lógico. pero ¿para las cedentes?

Increíble la cantidad de estómagos agradecidos que hay en éste país...

----------


## ben-amar

Estoy por asegurar que nuestro, y añorado por algunos (entre ellos, yo), amigo Jags555 es en realidad la reencarnacion de Nostradamus

----------


## Comizo

> ...mientras te cuenta cosas de los criadores y les hecha gusanos de seda y gambitas para que coman. Lo mismo esa paz le hace ver el futuro, ja,ja,ja....


 Menuda H le he metido a los gusanos, a sí no va a echar nada, je,je,je.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Comun...28elpval_1/Tes

Jueves, 29/12/2011
EL PAÍS / AGENCIAS - Valencia - 28/12/2011 


El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, explicó ayer que "solo si hubiera sobrante [de agua] se podría pensar en la posibilidad de transferencia de cuencas excedentarias a deficitarias", en relación con la política hidráulica entre las comunidades autónomas. En ese sentido, afirmó que, de producirse, ese trasvase se haría promoviendo un gran pacto nacional del agua entre comunidades autónomas "basado en los criterios de unidad de cuenca, sostenibilidad medioambiental, prioridad del uso a la propia cuenca y la solidaridad interterritorial".

En declaraciones a Onda Cero recogidas por Europa Press, Arias Cañete subrayó ayer que la política del PP en materia de agua se propone "garantizar el derecho de todos de disponer de agua suficiente y de calidad (...), la realización de las obras del pacto del agua en Aragón, a mantener (...) el principio de preferencia de uso de los territorios por donde transcurren las cuencas y a que se desarrollen las actividades económicas y sociales en dichos territorios".

Por otra parte, explicó que la labor del ministerio buscará mejorar la gestión del agua para "trabajar en el tercio de la red que todavía no está modernizada" y en las redes de las grandes ciudades porque son "muy deficientes" y se tienen que "hacer muchos esfuerzos para evitar grandes pérdidas".
"Paseo militar"

Por último, se refirió al litigio que el Gobierno mantuvo con la Junta de Andalucía por el control del Guadalquivir -el TC anuló la transferencia exclusiva sobre el río- y afirmó que el Ejecutivo "no ha tomado posición sobre la materia" y, por ahora, "sólo están solucionando problemas de la ejecución de la sentencia".

Las declaraciones de Cañete chocan con las manifestaciones que realizó a finales del año 2000, cuando era ministro del Gobierno de Aznar. En una reunión con agricultores murcianos afirmó que la tramitación parlamentaria del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, que incluía el trasvase del Ebro, sería "un paseo militar" y que el polémico proyecto se aprobaría "por huevos". Efectivamente, el Ejecutivo del PP lo aprobó, pero en 2004, una de las primeras decisiones del Gobierno socialista fue la de derogar el trasvase del Ebro.

----------


## gomar

> Parece que todo el agua de España tiene que ir hacia estos regantes.


Por lo menos estos regantes sacan beneficio de sus cultivos, los exportan colaborando al al balanza de pagos del ESTADO y además SIN SUBVENCIONES como otros.

----------


## sergi1907

Es muy fácil sacar beneficios a costa de otros. Lo que se está haciendo con el Tajo no se paga con todo el dinero del mundo,

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por lo menos estos regantes sacan beneficio de sus cultivos, los exportan colaborando al al balanza de pagos del ESTADO


¿Los demás regantes de España acaso no colaboran a la balanza de pagos del Estado? 
¿O es que resulta que los demás regantes de España no pagan impuestos y yo todavía sin enterarme?




> además SIN SUBVENCIONES como otros.


¿Te parece poca subvención el ATS? Destrozar una cuenca en favor de otra. Dar el agua a unos en detrimento de otros.

Como dice un buen amigo mío... tanta Memoria Histórica, y la gran obra de Franco, sigue funcionando...  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Por lo menos estos regantes sacan beneficio de sus cultivos, los exportan colaborando al al balanza de pagos del ESTADO y además SIN SUBVENCIONES como otros.


¿Beneficios? ¡JA!

¿Sin subvenciones? ¡JAJA! Parece que no sabes o no quieres saber que el agua que roban del Tajo y con la que riegan en la zona SCRATS no se paga a su coste real. ¿Acaso eso no es una subvención?

----------


## ben-amar

> Por lo menos estos regantes sacan beneficio de sus cultivos, los exportan colaborando al al balanza de pagos del ESTADO y además SIN SUBVENCIONES como otros.


O sea, el robo esta totalmente justificado para Tí.
Eso de sin subvenciones no te lo crees ni tu

----------


## Azakán

Conmigo ya han rebosado todos mis límites esta gente. No hay más diálogo posible con quienes apoyan este destrozo y mantener un estatus de auténtica colonia en el siglo XXI. Señores, que es que esto no es un trasvase, es que el Tajo está desembocando en Murcia. 

Para mí mi país se acaba en Hellín. No quiero saber nada de lo que hay más allá.

----------

